# I'm NOT a stalker!



## dancingsphinx22 (Jun 7, 2010)

But I really like watching other photographers at work.  I learn so much just from observing them. One thing I learned recently was to use a lens hood. It's been in my bag since I bought the camera and I never used it once. It's never seen the light of day! :blushing:

Here's a few from my brother's graduation the other night. There were at least 5 photogs there. I watched all of them like a hawk, hoping to learn what could, while still trying to be my brother's personal paparazzi at the same time. 

I'm not looking for C&C by the way.












I believe this guy worked for the newspaper. He was everywhere!! I can't believe how many shots he's in. 





OK, these next 2 aren't photographers, but the looks on the kids faces are too funny. 

1. Policeman took the noise making toys away.





2. Look at the "oh-sh*t!!" face on the kids as the policeman approaches. Hmm, wonder who's guilty...





3. Then everyone turns to see who got busted. :mrgreen:


----------



## ghpham (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a sad day to see policemen at a graduation.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jun 7, 2010)

That's what I thought, and there was more than one patrolling too. :meh:

But I don't think it was what we think - Honestly, it was very hot & humid, people (ahem, parents) were excited, and teens were running around unsupervised and completely bored. It was a bad mix for chaos, but they did a great job keeping the crowd under control. Because at the end of the graduation, it was complete mayhem!! People rushed the field, and it took us an hour to get to our car!


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jun 7, 2010)

I nearly didn't get my diploma from my HS because I let everyone one the field and in the audience know that we had 50 cops there, and they were waiting to arrest any of us.  The administration was none too happy that I let that cat out of the bag...

Unfortunately, it's the way it's gone because we can't trust ourselves to behave and not screw something up, but as usual, it's one bad apple that spoils it for everyone.

As far as the photos go, I love the guys chimping in number 2.  Never fails!


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2010)

If you steal the valve stem cores at shift change you don't have to worry about it.  



I guess it helps to have graduated in a small town.


----------



## icbc (Jun 9, 2010)

in order to  let others believe you are not the stalker ,
you should interpret to them detailly .


----------

